# Getting your ewe up to nurse



## Mindi (May 10, 2016)

Any ideas on how to get a stubborn ewe up to nurse her babies?  She was up this morning, but now she's just being a butt.   Hoping when I go back out to the barn she will be up!  Thanks


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 10, 2016)

Any idea why she is down? Is she sick or sore? Is she accepting her babies?


----------



## Mindi (May 10, 2016)

She got up and has accepted them.  She is pretty much still a first time mom even though she lost twins last year, but that was right off the bat.  Not sure what happened.  We also found the ram lamb with most of his tail skinned??  Hubs thinks she cleaned him too much, but I'm thinking mom may have accidentally stepped on it.  We just banded him and iodined it since he's not keeping it anyway.  The ewe is still quite "dancey" when they try to nurse, but for the most part they seem pretty content and no sunken sides.  I tell myself to just give it time, they're not even 24 hours old yet.  1 more ewe to go and we'll be done!  Never dull on our farm for sure.


----------

